# Back up Camera...



## Redwing52 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello everyone. 
I'm kind of new and need some help if you have experience. Off topic so forgive me please. I am helping a friend who has fused vertebra in his neck and can't turn it much. He plows snow for a living and needs to back a lot. He wants me to install a back up camera for him. The best for the job. He had two backing accidents in one day last year because he can't turn his head. I am thinking a wide angle would be important as well as the ability to see in low light as he plows at night most often. If there is some experience out there please feel free to share.
The truck it is going on is a flat bed pickup with a protector behind the cab. Like a roll bar. Would it be a good idea to mount it to the protector for more field of vision? I have been looking and I see most cameras are integral with the license plate holder. If mounted on the rear of the truck even at 170 angle of vision I am not sure that would give him a view of vehicles approaching from the side. Like when he is backing up near a driveway apron and some one comes driving in too fast. That is why I am thinking on the protector? Any help is appreciated. What to look for? Viewing angle? Brand? Monitor type and size? Link to suggested? Money is not as important as good function for the job. 
Thanks,


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

No offense intended but enough people are hurt by healthy people.

Ur friend has no business plowing.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ditto, it could be time to retire.

Q how do you propose to keep the snow and road spray off of the camera?
its hard enough just keeping the windows clear.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I hate to say it, but if he can not turn his head enough to use his mirrors, he should not be driving.


----------



## Redwing52 (Apr 8, 2015)

Guys,
I think I gave you the wrong impression. He certainly has enough range of motion to use his mirrors. Who thinks it is safe to plow snow using the mirrors only? You need to turn your head to see what is coming from the rear and side/s. He can do that but it is difficult and to do it 1000 times a night? All he needs is a little help. An aide like windshield wipers or mirrors. As for keeping the camera clear it is not an issue. I was a municipal mechanic for over 40 years and we had lots of camera's on our trash trucks and some plow trucks. A hood over them is all they ever had. 
In the incidents he had it was not his carelessness. Both times he was backing in a business parking lot and a customers car came off the street. (not being considerate to the plow truck. Ever have that happen?) He was backing and the car came in like it was July. With a camera allowing him a fraction of a second the issue never would have happened.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Redwing52;2147774 said:


> Guys,
> As for keeping the camera clear it is not an issue. I was a municipal mechanic for over 40 years and we had lots of camera's on our trash trucks and some plow trucks. A hood over them is all they ever had.
> In the incidents he had it was not his carelessness. Both times he was backing in a business parking lot and a customers car came off the street. .


A hood will keep the camera clear in the winter.
hahaha, I might have been born late at night but it wasn't last night.
working with snow for well over 34yrs has thought me that a "hood" will not keep it clear.
heck, it can be difficult to keep the windshield clear with wipers.

He has already had incidents that are related to his handicap.
This should be sending up red flags.

next.....

ps how will it go in court when he backs into something or someone and his disability comes to light?

Have him sit at home and answer/field calls on the phone.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You can rationalize it you want, it isn't going to cut it. 

I've been using back up cameras since 08. They are only good for backing up closely and hooking up trailer. Hell one truck had two of them.

If anything, they can be a handicap.

If you have so much experience, why you asking us?


----------



## Redwing52 (Apr 8, 2015)

SnoFarmer;2147776 said:


> A hood will keep the camera clear in the winter.
> hahaha, I might have been born late at night but it wasn't last night.
> working with snow for well over 34yrs has thought me that a "hood" will not keep it clear.
> heck, it can be difficult to keep the windshield clear with wipers.
> ...


I was a municipal mechanic for more than 40 years and we had trash trucks that went out very day rain or shine. The Intec cameras that came with heated hoods (Intecs term) and they never (never) had an issue. These trucks were out in blinding snow and bitter cold as well as 100 degree days. I would bet he would be safer with his "handicap" and a camera than most who are plowing at night with no camera and no handicap. If you can't help with the camera please don't comment. He is an otherwise very able bodies, safe plow operator that just needs a little help. I was just looking to see if anybody has a system that is better than the Intec. If not that is my choice for Tom.


----------



## Redwing52 (Apr 8, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2147782 said:


> You can rationalize it you want, it isn't going to cut it.
> 
> I've been using back up cameras since 08. They are only good for backing up closely and hooking up trailer. Hell one truck had two of them.
> 
> ...


...........


----------



## Redwing52 (Apr 8, 2015)

Used in Chicago O'hare to monitor and Deice aircraft. Might be kind of harsh environment?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't think anyone is trying to be a wise a$$. By your description, he had two accidents in one day. His insurance has got to be high. And I'm surprised the account would have him back. Anyway, the camera will have to be tailgate high to be effective. Make sure he has sufficient rear emergency lighting and a darn loud backup beeper


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sounds like you have your answer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Redwing52;2147800 said:


> Used in Chicago O'hare to monitor and Deice aircraft. Might be kind of harsh environment?


Not really, I bet it gets washed with deicer all the time and it's not subject to salty, grimey road spray.
More that just ice can cover it.
( why doesn't it have a hood over it? As you said that's all it needs)

Even with defrosters on our windshields ( in various trucks ans equipment ) it can be hard to keep them ice free.

Let's compair apples to apples.
we/ and a few others are allready familiar with a cam mounted to the back of a plow rig or even on the headache rack.
But all you want to hear is, what a great idea, he s not a liability,.
Yet here you are, and with all of your experience with them I ask the same Q, as 
1olddog.

So why not post some pics of your cam etc etc and report back as to how it's working....when the crap is hitting the fan

At some point you have to step up & take the keys away from dear old dad.
Maybe he's fine driving the family car, but should he really be plowing snow?

Modify the truck, put a wiper and defroster on the rear window, mount cam inside.


----------



## Redwing52 (Apr 8, 2015)

Randall Ave;2147801 said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to be a wise a$$. By your description, he had two accidents in one day. His insurance has got to be high. And I'm surprised the account would have him back. Anyway, the camera will have to be tailgate high to be effective. Make sure he has sufficient rear emergency lighting and a darn loud backup beeper


Randall, Thank you for your reply. I don't doubt his insurance was affected but he own 3 businesses and gets one policy so not to bad. He pays ,$25,000 plus each year so he is a pretty good "customer." All of his trucks have piercing backup alarms and strobes. They have switches to turn off the alarm when plowing hotels etc. Necessary evil, I guess. I was thinking that I would even mount it on the safety cage that protects the cab. That would give good view of the rear of the truck, what is behind and to the side. I'll be able to test different positions when I get the camera. The trash trucks I referenced were mounted about 6 to 8 feet up in the tailgate and worked well. They often had to back from a drive where the view was blocked by a building out on to a main road. The camera offered them a chance to look down the road some to see if the way was clear. A real life and property saver.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeez, I pay over 20,000 a year. My picture must be hanging in the underwriters Hall way.


----------



## Redwing52 (Apr 8, 2015)

I know I can never change a closed mind. We each have our own opinions. I respect yours. I did some digging on the internet and did find it was a love hate relationship. Many opinions came from this site. I post this for those who might want to look at the possibility of a GOOD camera. It needs to have a heated hood to stop fogging etc. As you will see it can require a cleaning or two per night but not a big deal. I would say this from experience. Don't buy a $100 unit and expect the moon. The good quality cameras are heated and have a lux of less than one candlepower per 20 feet or even better. Below are some opinions from users. Seems the ones that bought the cheapy were not happy. The better, heated cameras seem to work quite well. If they save one crash they paid for themselves. Good luck to all and be safe. I'm off to order my Intec now. 

http://www.plowsite.com/archive/index.php/t-164348.html

http://www.plowsite.com/archive/index.php/t-161287.html

http://www.snowplowforums.com/forum...ries/27554-backup-camera-recommendations.html

http://www.snowplowforums.com/forum...ries/27554-backup-camera-recommendations.html

http://www.plowsite.com/archive/index.php/t-112902.html


----------



## Redwing52 (Apr 8, 2015)

Randall Ave;2147810 said:


> Jeez, I pay over 20,000 a year. My picture must be hanging in the underwriters Hall way.


Bet they like you! :laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Cool,
I'd like to see a pic of the scren 
As it would look in the dark after a hr or 2 of use.



Also, why/ how would an employee know how much the business owner is paying for INS to cover 3 business?


Ps some minds become closed from experience.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Will the heater remove excrement?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Matter of time on this thread. If he had three businesses. Why doesn't he put employees in the trucks and he run the show. I take it he's a larger snow removal operation.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I could only wish a handicapped/half paralyzed person would hit me, I wouldn't have time to waste on PS while counting my coin.

On 2nd thought, is he interested in doing another drive in Chicago?

Ur friend is taking risk, in reality, it's the other persons risk/life or harm. 

It's just silly the thought of someone you can't operate a plow truck correctly, and now he's got to out, get a broom or whatever....look up and try and clean a camera mounted up high on a rack. 

Think about it, it's silly sh!t and dangerous for him. Sounds like he doing just fine without his full time living of plowing snow.

Better off getting him some curb feelers.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Newer,high end back up cameras work just fine,if they get "dirty" you can still see ok.I have no idea what the big fuss is all about!The view is fantastic,I can see into my sander with one,watch my spinner with another and see behind my dump(no rear view mirror)with another. Look at side mirrors,glance at camera(looks like full daylight)and back up,no brainer! You "old set in your ways dinosaurs" have to give up your "Debbie Downer" mindset. :hammerhead:

http://www.rearviewsafety.com/safet...NZDSDb9Zdi_o90glOT_p7r-VLEJ0Z311AgaApD-8P8HAQ


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've got an OEM backup camera in my 2011 F350. It's useless in the winter because it gets dirty so quickly. It's even pretty useless in the summer at night because the license plate lights create a glow that makes it hard to discern anything that I'm looking at. It is okay during the daylight when it's clear - like backing out of a parking space. Best thing I use it for is hooking up the trailer. 

Third party cameras and different placement of the lens may improve all of the above, of course. My point is that the camera is okay, but not that great. 

When I'm plowing, I just use the side mirrors. When backing into a street, just have to turn my head. I wouldn't trust just the camera backing into a street anyway.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Never had a camera in plow trucks. However I have a in dash in my SUV. We all go home with sore necks after a brutal day of plowing. Not having this mobility is a safety hazard. The camera may help but it won't save the day.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

yea, because "high-end" cams never get dirty like the cheap ones..

show me a
'plow" guy with a clean cam and ill show you a guy who doesn't plow snow.

ps when im wearing my slippers, sweatpants and a t-shirt the last thing i want to do is get out of the truck in a snowstorm
to clear snow off some cams.
get covered in snow and bring all that moisture into the cab, where it will condense on the inside of the windows.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I love all the assumptions,there are thousands of backup cameras in use successfully.Why would someone who hasn't used them even comment.My real life experience is-keeping clean is not an issue,located higher than the bumper provides a view that makes it impossible to to hit something unless your fuzzy slippers slip off the pedals! Or you drop your big gulp and nacho supreme platter down your wifebeater and your sweatpants.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It's funny whey they assume.


It's cute when they assume it will stay clear.

Maybe it's just me, but my whole truck gets dirty.
It can be a challenge just to keep the windshield clear.
But yea, the cam is going to stay clear some how.

Ps
cams have been in use on vehicles for decades.
I bet some have used them before.
I bet some were Useing/ trying them when some were in dippers.

It's novel when they assume you eat nachos,
We don't have 7-11s here.

Pss, I don't wear Wallmart, sweats....


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

No 7/11's ? Life is not worth living. Its 95deg out here and I must be in a delusional state.I'll post some video of my camera in action next winter and your going to owe me a cold one! *trucewhiteflag**trucewhiteflag**trucewhiteflag*


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok but the pics have to be taken, during the storm and after you have been plowing for hrs and Cams need to be untouched during that time. No washer fluid, no wipers, no tear-aways etc etc.

And you can buy me one too,
But...
I only buy a round at red lodge ales when 2 or more plowjockeys are in attendance.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> Ok but the pics have to be taken, during the storm and after you have been plowing for hrs and Cams need to be untouched during that time. No washer fluid, no wipers, no tear-aways etc etc.
> 
> And you can buy me one too,
> But...
> I only buy a round at red lodge ales when 2 or more plowjockeys are in attendance.


Challenge accepted,gives me plenty of time to get ready 1-check camera wires,monitor 2-Study the language of Minnesota,3- purchase moose slippers,vikings t shirt and velour sweat pants 4-aquire a taste for Todd The Axe Man beer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Eh, I doun't like ta viqueens, haven't sence Tarkington....
My favorite team is whom ever beats the Cowboys , that week.
I prefer bunny slippers over moose the antlers get caught up in the pedals ....
You sure are fancy with your velour pants, are they purple too?
(Not all of us fallowed "prince") lol

Red lodge ales is in MT
We allready had one meeting there.
And it's Buff approved .

Thumbs Up On Sputnik, I'm sure we could find some.








Or if Mark ever hosts the spring gtg
Maybe buff would bring a keg ot it


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

leigh said:


> Newer,high end back up cameras work just fine,if they get "dirty" you can still see ok.I have no idea what the big fuss is all about!The view is fantastic,I can see into my sander with one,watch my spinner with another and see behind my dump(no rear view mirror)with another. Look at side mirrors,glance at camera(looks like full daylight)and back up,no brainer! You "old set in your ways dinosaurs" have to give up your "Debbie Downer" mindset. :hammerhead:
> 
> http://www.rearviewsafety.com/safet...NZDSDb9Zdi_o90glOT_p7r-VLEJ0Z311AgaApD-8P8HAQ


Really....,..

Go ahead and drive anywhere tomorrow without moving ur neck.....I did for two months in neck brace a few years ago.

I embrace technology. I'm a realistic person among many things.

Now back to my livestream


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a 2014 ram hd. The top of the tailgate is angled and protects the back up camera from snow building up on it. However driving from site to site the road spray completely covers the camera. So if it's a lot with a lot of backing up which they usually are I just have to wipe the camera off each time I get to a new lot. Usually the camera stays clean enough during plowing at a single site that I don't have to re clean it. There is no camera that I am aware of heated or not that is impervious to road spray. There is no way to get around that.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Hummm, the talgates on my rams are Compleatly covered with snow when I fuel up during an event.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Well I knock the snow off the bumper each time I clean off the camera. I've plowed for many years without a back up camera and I have to say now that I have one it is certainly better than not having one. It's a pain to have to clean off all the time but I feel better having it. It in no way is a substitution for turning your head to look behind the vehicle though. Not doing so is negligent. I mostly use mine for backing in lots at 3 am with an empty lot of a closed business, I look physically behind me for people walking through the lot and then can use the camera. The other benefit is being able to back right up to something and knowing your not going to hit it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> Never had a camera in plow trucks. However I have a in dash in my SUV. We all go home with sore necks after a brutal day of plowing. Not having this mobility is a safety hazard. The camera may help but it won't save the day.


2nd that! I have never had a truck that I could look out the rear window. between V Boxes, or service boxes, It has always been mirrors, mirrors, mirrors! Heated mirrors, or cans of de-icer. Back up slow, keep your drivers window down... and back up slow.

Not saying anything wrong with the camera, but I would hate to think that you would be relying on a camera image to tell you where you are going... that frightens me.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> 2nd that! I have never had a truck that I could look out the rear window. between V Boxes, or service boxes, It has always been mirrors, mirrors, mirrors! Heated mirrors, or cans of de-icer. Back up slow, keep your drivers window down... and back up slow.
> 
> Not saying anything wrong with the camera, but I would hate to think that you would be relying on a camera image to tell you where you are going... that frightens me.


X2.

For fun I put a camera on the back of one of our Ebling/v box combo trucks this past winter. It got used the first storm and that's it. 500 bucks or so, heated lense, etc and it still got covered with spray from site to site.


----------



## jimbrayjr (Nov 26, 2016)

i drove an autoloader(repo style tow truck https://i.ytimg.com/vi/KEjIeDNgrjA/maxresdefault.jpg) for 10 years.i had a 4 input monitor on the dash ,with 3 wired cameras with 3 inch magnets on the bottom.i had one where the piece on the ground met the piece going up between the flood lights' had another one on the flat surface where the controls would go,and the last was on the light bar all facing towards the rear.depending on what i was doings watched that camera along with watching the mirrors.i could move the cameras if i needed to ,to watch the side of the road, etc.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just bought a sweet camera system from MS Foster - they are putting them on state trucks here. Gonna use it as a back up assist in the summer and to watch the spreader in the winter. 

They have a wash system that uses air and washer fluid to keep the lens clean - course your truck has to have air but ours does.

Does not substitute for mirrors though, just another luxery tool


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My new truck has seven cameras including a live 360 degree view..... will never replace the mirrors.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Now that is a dang distraction 

The state trucks had four I think, the monitor I got has 4 inputs but I only got one camera. Tired of getting in and out of the truck backing up to a trailer (Freightliner M2), figured it'd be ok to see salt also....

Seven cameras??? Holy smokes.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

7 cameras is pimp status


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't think it would be too hard to set up a small windshield washer tank and pump to spray camera off when needed. I to would be concerned about liability and just the fact of hurting an innocent person.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Bought this one but have not installed it yet.
Just using it for the blind spot
https://www.amazon.com/Camecho-Wire...For+Truck+/+Van+/+Caravan+/+Trailers+/+Camper


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

JD Dave said:


> I don't think it would be too hard to set up a small windshield washer tank and pump to spray camera off when needed. I to would be concerned about liability and just the fact of hurting an innocent person.


 Here you go! http://www.rearviewsafety.com/camera-washing-system.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Probably repeating it, but on our Vbox we would have to clean it off once per refill, so really not a big deal.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

get a cam monkey


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Bought this one but have not installed it yet.
> Just using it for the blind spot
> https://www.amazon.com/Camecho-Wireless-Waterproof-Assistance-Trailers/dp/B00M979UL2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480342190&sr=8-1&keywords=Camecho+RC+12V+24V+Car+Vehicle+Rear+View+Wireless+IR+Night+Vision+Backup+Camera+Waterproof+Kit+++7"+TFT+LCD+Monitor+Parking+Assistance+System+For+Truck+/+Van+/+Caravan+/+Trailers+/+Camper


We have the same units on all our trucks and the skidsteer.... one is probably 7 yrs old and still going... some people need to spend $4/500 on name brands tho....


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

my 16' 350 has a backup camera. works great, light or dark and has great resolution. Compared to my wifes 16' cherokee its much better. It does get dirty when plowing, no getting around that. I would say I use the camera maybe 10-20% of the time when backing up, depending on the place. We have a few wideopen churches for instance that are completely empty 90% of the time. Even then i find myself turning my head. I really like it for backing up near garages etc. Probly the most helpful there.

But no, it doesnt replace turning your head unfortunatly


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> Ok but the pics have to be taken, during the storm and after you have been plowing for hrs and Cams need to be untouched during that time. No washer fluid, no wipers, no tear-aways etc etc.
> 
> And you can buy me one too,
> But...
> I only buy a round at red lodge ales when 2 or more plowjockeys are in attendance.


I'll take a large 22 oz'er ! To be honest I did clean the spinner cam once,it gets hit by salt,just a temporary location.I have to say,I love being able to see spinner,birdseye view of spread pattern and volume.The upper cam lets me see when salt is low in the tailgate spreader and helps me when I raise bed to reload.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

leigh said:


> I'll take a large 22 oz'er ! To be honest I did clean the spinner cam once,it gets hit by salt,just a temporary location.I have to say,I love being able to see spinner,birdseye view of spread pattern and volume.The upper cam lets me see when salt is low in the tailgate spreader and helps me when I raise bed to reload.
> View attachment 170318
> View attachment 170317


Thumbs Up


----------



## inconquerable (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm not a fan of backup cameras personally. My friend's car has one and she can't back up without it. I use her car and she's amazed that I don't look at the screen. I'd rather turn around and look at my surroundings myself then need to rely on a camera.

I'd love to know how people keep their backup cameras from getting covered in crap in a snow storm.... I can't even keep my windows clear.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

inconquerable said:


> I'm not a fan of backup cameras personally. My friend's car has one and she can't back up without it. I use her car and she's amazed that I don't look at the screen. I'd rather turn around and look at my surroundings myself then need to rely on a camera.
> 
> I'd love to know how people keep their backup cameras from getting covered in crap in a snow storm.... I can't even keep my windows clear.


Mine only needs to be cleaned off after traveling between sites. Road spray coveres it, but when plowing there is no road spray. Occasionally when we have super high rates of snowfall, backing up it will catch some flakes but those melt off quickly for the most part. I like the fact that my neck doesn't feel like it's going to fall off after 20 hours of plowing anymore. Yes you still have to use mirrors and look behind you in lots that have people in them. But it cuts a lot of turning around and looking while you backup for another thousand foot windrow.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Hysert said:


> We have the same units on all our trucks and the skidsteer.... one is probably 7 yrs old and still going... some people need to spend $4/500 on name brands tho....


How did you hook it up?

The back is pretty simple, hook it up to the reverse lights but the front is a tad confusing.

The instructions say to hook it up to the reverse power fuse in the trucks panel and I know I don't have that in my panel on my 2001 truck.

Thought about just hooking it up directly to a fuse but then it would have power all the time and I can't see it lasting too long.

Thanks


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

MSsnowplowing said:


> How did you hook it up?
> 
> The back is pretty simple, hook it up to the reverse lights but the front is a tad confusing.
> 
> ...


I didn't have a camera to hook up, but my plow has the hands free option. I don't have the reverse lighting circuit readily available in the fuse panel. But the trailer wiring reverse lighting was a circuit in the panel. Maybe you have a similar slot?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> How did you hook it up?
> 
> The back is pretty simple, hook it up to the reverse lights but the front is a tad confusing.
> 
> ...


I have it powered off one of the upfitter switches... winter it's up top of the salter and summer it's under the duMP body above the pintle hitch...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

iceyman said:


> 7 cameras is porn status


Fixed it for ya!!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SnoFarmer said:


> get a cam monkey


I can not be both a Union Monkey and a Cam monkey at the same time...Unless you want to pay me quadruple time


----------



## BluesTraveler (1 mo ago)

Does anyone have a recommendation on a backup camera to use during snow plowing season? thanks in advance


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BluesTraveler said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation on a backup camera to use during snow plowing season? thanks in advance


I ordered one from Amazon a few years ago. 
It fits over the rear view mirror. It also has a forward facing camera. It doubles as security cameras at night, detects motion and records a short time. 
I didn't order it for plowing, but if you mount the camera high enough it might work.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> I ordered one from Amazon a few years ago.
> It fits over the rear view mirror. It also has a forward facing camera. It doubles as security cameras at night, detects motion and records a short time.
> I didn't order it for plowing, but if you mount the camera high enough it might work.


Are we talking backup cameras or dash cams?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Are we talking backup cameras or dash cams?


The one I bought was both.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> The one I bought was both.


Soooo....YES?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Soooo....YES?


Um, its the end the day...


----------



## BluesTraveler (1 mo ago)

EWSplow said:


> I ordered one from Amazon a few years ago.
> It fits over the rear view mirror. It also has a forward facing camera. It doubles as security cameras at night, detects motion and records a short time.
> I didn't order it for plowing, but if you mount the camera high enough it might work.


Thank you


----------

